# post hiding spots



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

jsut wondering what everyone is using in their snake tank for a hide box. i have a half log, but want something different. pics are great if u got em


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I use a cardboard box with a door cut into it. It measure's 14" x 11" x 8"


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i also have a half log


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

I have 2 caves, a half log, some overhanging leaves, big piece of wood with a nice hiding place underneath.

There's really lot's of stuff you can use for creating hiding places.
Just be creative!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I have a small exoterra cave, a couple of logs, and hanging pants that cover about 50% of the tank. So if he wants to be hidden he's got about 20 different places he can hide.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i use exoterra caves, this jar thats cut in half, rumbermaid containers with a hole cut into it , live plants and wood.

PS:

WOW bloodbelly your tank is amazing

i use exoterra caves, this jar thats cut in half, rumbermaid containers with a hole cut into it , live plants and wood.

PS:

WOW bloodbelly your tank is amazing


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

(Not My Picture)
I picked up a huge cork bark cave at a reptile show.
I think the vendor was Blackjungle terrarium Supply.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Bloodbelly said:


> I have 2 caves, a half log, some overhanging leaves, big piece of wood with a nice hiding place underneath.
> 
> There's really lot's of stuff you can use for creating hiding places.
> Just be creative!
> ...


I've seen this set up before...but again....Bloody hell!!! tha is nice!!!


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks guys









Here's another pic:


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

awesome set up ... wats in the newest enclosure you posted


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

dark FrOsT said:


> awesome set up ... wats in the newest enclosure you posted


This snake _(Platyceps Florulentus)_:


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

I have those plants in my RTB's tank and she loves em.


----------

